# First Grow



## Dane G (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks for the forum.  I plan to start my first grow in an unused 8' x 8'  bathroom.  See pics.  The shower is approx 2'x4' with a 1000 watt light.  My question is do you think I'll need an exhaust fan or will the ceiling exhaust be enough for 2 plants?  Also, do you think the walls are reflective enough?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2019)

Kinda depends on where that exhaust fan outlet is located...I hope your not planning to grow with that ceiling light...if it is 1000 watts it’ll be minuscule by the time it gets to the floor...it’s not what the plants need...white walls would be better but with a good quality growlight it could work...


----------



## Dane G (Dec 11, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Kinda depends on where that exhaust fan outlet is located...I hope your not planning to grow with that ceiling light...if it is 1000 watts it’ll be minuscule by the time it gets to the floor...it’s not what the plants need...white walls would be better but with a good quality growlight it could work...


----------



## Dane G (Dec 11, 2019)

lol.  No.   Not using the ceiling light.  I have a 1000 watt LED to hang in the shower.  I was just thinking about the exhaust.   It's a relatively small place and I may leave the bathroom door open, leading to a 15x 18 room.  It s an old garage converted to a guest room.  Never used


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 11, 2019)

Sounds like the perfect grow spot then...


----------



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2019)

Ceiling exhaust should be ok with that led


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2019)

Ventilation is for more than keeping the space cool.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air (CO2) all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  IMHO, you need an auxiliary fan.  You also need an oscillating fan to keep the air moving around and help strengthen the plants stems.


----------



## zem (Dec 13, 2019)

Well you might be able to place a good centrifugal type fan on the exhaust if you had to, this will force air out better through longer thinner ducts. Dimensions sound ok to try the light. matt white walls will help, you don;t have to paint the nice tiles though, you could use wallpaper or thin cardboard taped over the walls then painted white. Cover the entire wall from top to bottom to avoid difference in color on the tiles after you remove the grow from that spot in the future


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2019)

Check out Panda film.  You could simply tape it to the tiles in the shower.


----------



## Locked (Dec 14, 2019)

You will need both an exhaust fan and a small oscillating fan, as well as Panda film or Mylar Film for the walls.  at the very least you will need to paint the tiles white. Green Mojo.


----------



## wheelie (Dec 14, 2019)

Paint the tiles white? Best run that one through the significant other first. LOL

As for fan, find out if it vents outside or just into attic. Take off the grate and measure the inside box. Get a sheet metal plate with a 4 inch ring in it made at sheet metal shop. Should only cost less that $10. Cover bottom of fan with plate and attach a dryer hose and bring it down closer to your plants. If that fan is not strong enough get an inline fan and install it in the dryer line. I would certainly use the existing vent you have their all ready. If not in a legal place to grow just leave bathroom fan off and put in a good inline fan so you can run a carbon filter for smell not to be pumped outside. Thats what I would do.. 

CHEERS!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 15, 2019)

i'm guessing that fart fan is about 90cfm, so no, it won't be good for much.  like said before, use the ducting there with an after market fan.  definitely use panda or mylar film to cover the grow area to help reflect that light.  if i were you, i'd box out the bottom of the shower and adapt to the drain to utilize it for runoff or drain to waste.


----------



## Dane G (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks all for the advice. My girls are germinating in an Aeropod as I type this.  Can’t wait for the first harvest


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2019)

What is an Aeropod?


----------



## Chriswhit123 (Dec 18, 2019)

Make sure you have good amount of air coming into the room if you dont co2 enrich. I made the mistake last year of being to sealed up. I didn't have much choice with where my room was located. the lack of co2 stunted there growth making veg take a couple extra months. plants use up co2 fast in small rooms. I know it was said above but figured my experience might show just how important that is. Everything else could be perfect but without fresh air your crop looses a lot of potential


----------

